

Simple way to backup your Google Account (Gmail, Docs, Contacts, Calendar etc) - rEyez
http://www.backupgoo.com/

======
spooneybarger
Does it work with google apps? Or just standalone gmail etc?

------
dernic
Really cool and useful tool ;) Great job

